

Increase your site performance - CodiCode
http://www.codicode.com/art/increase_your_site_performance_l.aspx
Speed up your site page's load time and improve user experience by loading dynamically and asynchronously external Javascript files.
======
cheezerman
Oh the irony of this site being down....

